# EMG Retro Active Pickups



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2016)

http://www.emgpickups.com/guitar/retro-active/humbucking/super-77-set.html#info

http://www.emgpickups.com/guitar/retro-active/humbucking/fat-55-set.html


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://www.emgpickups.com/guitar/retro-active/humbucking/super-77-set.html#info
> 
> http://www.emgpickups.com/guitar/retro-active/humbucking/fat-55-set.html




Just got the e-newsletter. This is really cool, nice to start out with a vintage voiced design before going all high output on these.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 21, 2016)

This would be an easier decision if they just had a graphical eq description. Like how DiMarzio and SD does it----B/M/T.


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2016)

Sounds great. Deserves way more attention than this is getting


----------



## Science_Penguin (Nov 21, 2016)

Active PAFs...
I can get behind this idea.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 21, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> This would be an easier decision if they just had a graphical eq description. Like how DiMarzio and SD does it----B/M/T.



That ^ and how do they compare to existing 57/66? From video I could think/guess that Fat 55 set is closer to 57/66 in sound, but I'm totally intrigued by the Super 77.


----------



## endmysuffering (Nov 21, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> Active PAFs...
> I can get behind this idea.



Different means to achieve similar sound, no problem to me.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 21, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> That ^ and how do they compare to existing 57/66? From video I could think/guess that Fat 55 set is closer to 57/66 in sound, but I'm totally intrigued by the Super 77.




Yeah they marketed the 57 as THE active Paf. Now they have the 55. I'm confused. 

I'm curious about the 77 too. But would they produce an 80s hot rod pickup and name it the 88?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm guessing the 57/66 is more of a hot-rodded PAF, and this'll be actual low-output PAF.

Judging by the name, the "Super 77" is based on the Super Distortion.


----------



## DeathofNight (Nov 21, 2016)

I am really interested in these. I was set on the 57/66 set, but now I'm not sure. And a set of these are slightly cheaper.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Nov 21, 2016)

Also, quick connect. Perfect for those "Ehhh, I feel like these 81's are missing something..." phases some people go through. No need to rip everything out.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing the 57/66 is more of a hot-rodded PAF, and this'll be actual low-output PAF.



Exactly the way I would describe them and I like them a lot. These new ones sound pretty awesome though and I love the have the passive open coil look to them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2016)

If anything, I hope this means they re-design their other pickups (81, 60, 85, etc etc) to have the open-coil, external-preamp design.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm eager to see and hear comparisons with Fluence models.


----------



## Zado (Nov 22, 2016)

Though I'm not planning a pickup swap anytime soon, these sound really promising. Well done EMG, again.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 22, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing the 57/66 is more of a hot-rodded PAF, and this'll be actual low-output PAF.
> 
> Judging by the name, the "Super 77" is based on the Super Distortion.



If it is anywhere near the eq of a super distortion, color me interested. Been waiting for a ceramic active with warmer highs as opposed to the sizzling 81, jh, or blackouts.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm kind of wondering if the 77 is EMG's inspired interpretation of an Active EVH set.

Duncan has the 78 as such, GFS has the VEH, and there are other interpretations, why not EMG?

The Mike Kenneally demo was quite impressive.


----------



## lewis (Nov 23, 2016)

I still prefer the original EMG design and sound based on the youtube vids haha


----------



## angl2k (Nov 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If anything, I hope this means they re-design their other pickups (81, 60, 85, etc etc) to have the open-coil, external-preamp design.



What he said ^^

I like most of the EMG pickups sound but often the covered pickups don't fit in the cavities etc. or some people just prefer the open coil looks. Let's hope this will become an option in the near future. Kind of like SD does uncovered actives through their custom shop orders.


----------



## narad (Nov 23, 2016)

angl2k said:


> What he said ^^
> 
> I like most of the EMG pickups sound but often the covered pickups don't fit in the cavities etc. or some people just prefer the open coil looks. Let's hope this will become an option in the near future. Kind of like SD does uncovered actives through their custom shop orders.



Maybe for the 57/66s, but the traditional EMGs are rail-based.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah I'd imagine standard EMGs (except the 57/66 and Het Set) would look like DiMarzio X2Ns with thinner bars. 

Not really an issue for me, I just think it'll be nice to have EMGs that fit in pretty much all routes. Soapbar, squared/covered passive, and rounded passive.


----------



## BillCosby (Nov 24, 2016)

narad said:


> Maybe for the 57/66s, but the traditional EMGs are rail-based.



I could've sworn I had seen somewhere that the slugs you see on the 57/66 are dummy slugs. As in, just there for aesthetic. Probably just remembering wrong, though.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 24, 2016)

Just in (a few hrs ago ).


Really like how it sounds, but more interested in the Super 77. Even more, the PASSIVE Marty Friedman sig, where is that? Do we really have to wait till NAMM, c'mon EMG?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 24, 2016)

BillCosby said:


> I could've sworn I had seen somewhere that the slugs you see on the 57/66 are dummy slugs. As in, just there for aesthetic. Probably just remembering wrong, though.



The Het Set is dummy slugs.


----------



## Edika (Nov 24, 2016)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> The Het Set is dummy slugs.



EMG states that both have pole pieces and rail design like their older models. I don't know if that's just marketing but seems rather pointless to be just that.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 24, 2016)

Edika said:


> EMG states that both have pole pieces and rail design like their older models. I don't know if that's just marketing but seems rather pointless to be just that.



I'm only speculating, but perhaps the rails are the piece that the poles are connected to, akin to:

http://www.loosemusket.com/picture_library/gfs1.jpg


----------



## BillNephew (Nov 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If anything, I hope this means they re-design their other pickups (81, 60, 85, etc etc) to have the open-coil, external-preamp design.



My question is if the location of the preamp (closest to the coils as possible) is done for a performance aspect, such as if it will induce less noise being physically far away from the battery power source.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 4, 2016)

A quick question, so how hard will it be to split the coils of the Retroactive series? 

I saw the new Schecter line (Sun Valley) has RetroActive series installed, but still only 3-way switch w/ no push/pull pot or anything.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Dec 5, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> A quick question, so how hard will it be to split the coils of the Retroactive series?
> 
> I saw the new Schecter line (Sun Valley) has RetroActive series installed, but still only 3-way switch w/ no push/pull pot or anything.



77 and 55 sets both seem to have 3-pin connectors only, so no splitting them. Note, the 81TW and 89 were not splittable either, they had a third coil planted underneath one of the top coils, and the switch (usually push/pull pot) selected between two 'internal pickups' in series.


----------



## Alex79 (Dec 6, 2016)

1b4n3z said:


> 77 and 55 sets both seem to have 3-pin connectors only, so no splitting them. Note, the 81TW and 89 were not splittable either, they had a third coil planted underneath one of the top coils, and the switch (usually push/pull pot) selected between two 'internal pickups' in series.



Ah, that's then why they are so much taller than the original pickups. It all makes sense now!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 25, 2016)

Now I'm confused, I thought the 77 would sound much darker, and that the 57 will be a hot version of the 55, but I really couldn't tell the difference between 57, 77 in this video. I listened through my Yamaha Studio monitors.


----------



## narad (Dec 25, 2016)

The 57 is just a bit more scooped, especially towards the upper mids, with a tad more bass. But yea, way closer than I thought - I imagine it's nothing some amp EQ'ing couldn't cover.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2016)

77 has less output and more mids. The 57 sounds hotter and bassier to me. Sounds like it's driving the distortion harder.

Would be nice to pair the 77 against a DiMarzio Super Distortion.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 25, 2016)

57 definitely hotter with more bass, the 77 seems to be a bit more balanced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2017)

So, anyone tried these yet?


----------



## JD27 (Apr 4, 2017)

Not yet, I have a Het set that I hate in my SZ, might replace them with a pair of these. Not sure which though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm just looking for something different sounding than the 81/60 set. Something a bit more versatile. I feel like the 55 or 77 set would be nice.

That or I'll check out the Duncan Nazgul/Jazz set.


----------



## Zado (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Zhysick (Apr 11, 2017)

Open coils so magnet-swap is possible...

Someone thinking about an Alnico II Super 77 for example?

Interesting...

Oh wait, maybe that's a Seymour Duncan Duality.

Anyway...


----------



## xvultures (Apr 12, 2017)

I hope this opens up the possibility for them doing uncovered versions of the 85, 60 or any of their older pickups.


----------

